# API Anbindung letzte Entity bekommen



## OnDemand (15. Mai 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
binde grad eine API an (Mein erstes Mal, dass ich API consume).

Dabei hole ich über domain.de/v1/orders alle getätigten Bestellungen ab (mehrere tausend pro Tag) Ich möchte aber jeweils nur die neuesten, noch nicht bearbeiteten.
Ich würde jetzt in einer DB speichern, welche Order_ID ich zu letzt verarbeitet habe und dann nur die holen bzw verarbeiten, welche eine größere ID haben als die letzte (gespeicherte).
Oder gibt's da irgendeine bessere best pratice? Die API liefert entweder ALLE Bestellungen oder eine bestimmte ID (die ich aber nicht kenne vorher und die ID sind nicht fortlaufend- weil andere Bestellungen anderer dazwischen kommen)


----------



## mrBrown (15. Mai 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Die API liefert entweder ALLE Bestellungen oder eine bestimmte ID


Dann wird das ohne eine API-Änderung nicht funktionieren.
Sinnvoll wäre es da, die anzupassen und die Ergebnisse mit Parametern zu spezifizieren, nur per Client reicht das allerdings nicht


----------



## thecain (15. Mai 2017)

Wenn es die api nicht anbietet, dann kannst du es auch nicht tun. Egal wo du was ablegst... Einzelne Aufrufe sind bestimmt langsamer, wenn du nicht mal weisst, ob die id überhaupt existiert. Wenn möglich frag beim Anbieter der Api nach, ob sie einen Parameter einbauen können


----------



## Loipi (28. Jun 2017)

NicoDeluxe hat gesagt.:


> Die API liefert entweder ALLE Bestellungen oder eine bestimmte ID (die ich aber nicht kenne vorher und die ID sind nicht fortlaufend- weil andere Bestellungen anderer dazwischen kommen)



Beachte hier aber die Domäne. Falls du diese verlassen solltest könnte es zu schwerwiegenden Problemen in späteren Entwicklungsschritten kommen. Viel Erfolg!


----------



## mrBrown (28. Jun 2017)

Loipi hat gesagt.:


> Beachte hier aber die Domäne. Falls du diese verlassen solltest könnte es zu schwerwiegenden Problemen in späteren Entwicklungsschritten kommen.


Ich versteh grad nicht so ganz, was du mit diesem Tipp meinst?


----------

